# Plaque for my parents



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Not quite finished with this one yet, just have the shellac finish on until I decided if I am going to highlight the text in a different color. Then I will lacquer everything.

Had a little problem with the basswood chipping out on some of the text, but not much I can do about it now. I had sealed the wood prior to engraving in hopes of helping. 

The walnut medallion was engraved using a 30 degree V single flute bit with a .01 flat tip. The piece of walnut came from a tree my Dad harvested, so I thought it only proper to include it.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job, Dave!!

I would highlight the text - make it really stand out.

Is that a pattern from our buddy in Never Never Land?

You really ought to think about coming to Orlando. 

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is better than premium work...


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks John. Yes, that is one of those files.
I would love to go to Orlando and meet everyone. Airline tickets kind of pricey and I have 2nd grandchild expected that week.
I am a little nervous to highlight the verse where the chipping occurred as I think it may make it more visible. The larger text top and bottom would be fine.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Thanks John.
> I am a little nervous to highlight the verse where the chipping occurred as I think it may make it more visible.


That's what they make wood filler and plastic wood for. If you kept cutting til one was perfect ...... it would never get done.

Wood is a female species all it's own ........ fickle.

HJ

Let's see ---------- ask Mama if she'd like to leave the far north and go to Orlando the first week of October for a few days and see what the answer is.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mama is not the problem. She already has work commitments then. Would be more inviting in January.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome job. Dave if you can't make Orlando then you can always make ftmyers in January and I will buy your dinner then. We have a lot of great restaurants here. 
Mark


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great, Dave! I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Makes me want a machine! Won't happen. I'm not engineer-minded enough. Showed it to my wife; but, as previously stated, today is not a motivated day for her. We both really like your sign. Our 50th is this year. Your sign is beautiful. You are in great (CNC) company on this site. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Roy,
Definitely don't need to be an engineer to do this....or have a big fancy machine. I built...and rebuilt mine from aluminum extrusions and 3/4" plywood. Not the prettiest machine, but it works.
Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the great comments. These forums are such a awesome place to learn!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Roy you can get a small machine to start with rockler has one for 1900 . you don't have to have large machines like ours. I am not an engineer either and I am learning a lot and having fun
Mark


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Dave.


----------

